# Emily Youcis' "Alfred's Playhouse"



## Null (Sep 21, 2013)

This shit kinda changed my life.





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Sep 22, 2013)

These videos are pointless and _extremely _annoying and I'm angry at myself for even bothering to skim through them.    

Nice ruse bro.


----------



## Null (Sep 22, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> These videos are pointless and _extremely _annoying and I'm angry at myself for even bothering to skim through them.
> 
> Nice ruse bro.


The animation quality is definitely questionable but it's the message. It's like, insurmountable and unimaginable mental anguish masked poorly by random-access humor.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 22, 2013)

When I was a young'in we had "Liquid Television" on MTV.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 15, 2016)

heres the thread again @Null


----------



## plasticine (Aug 21, 2016)

not to resurrect but she's a trump girl now


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 21, 2016)

can't wait for the full length alfred movie


----------



## fosterstar (Feb 18, 2019)

her animation is salad fingers and courage the cowardly dog Child.  ah good times
man.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 18, 2019)

fosterstar said:


> her animation is salad fingers and courage the cowardly dog Child.  ah good times
> man.


Nice necro.
Though I guess keeping this open to discuss her actual work as opposed to talking about it in the thread about her being a lolcow would work so I don't mind too much. I'll let higher up people like @Null decide tho.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 18, 2019)

Well, I, for one, am grateful for the necro, because I had completely forgotten any details about these videos that might have actually led me to rediscover them on my own. (Note that that is not to say I had completely forgotten _*them*_, because oh heavens no. This is the kind of shit that never truly leaves.)


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 18, 2019)

unwatchable edgelord garbage


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 19, 2019)

Art is subjective I guess.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 19, 2019)

Freud would have loved it


----------



## Nick Gars (Feb 25, 2019)

I was a New grounds user back in these days  Never watched Em's stuff though. Admit it Null, you just have a boner for her. Not like I don't either, she's very cute.


----------



## Baphomet_Chan (Sep 12, 2020)

It is some kind of twisted parody of Pee-Wee's Playhouse. The themesong is even sung just like the intro of Pee-Wee's Playhouse.


----------



## Null (Mar 13, 2021)

Almost 8 years later, I have updated OP to include very high quality conversions of the original flash animation files as MP4s.



			https://kiwifarms.net/archive/Emily%20Youcis/


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 20, 2022)

Nine years later and I'm here to say she's on a literal natsoc podcast these days.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 20, 2022)

Didn’t she make the first one when she was only 13/14?


----------



## Cable 7 (Jun 20, 2022)

If it's not Eat my Rotten Meat, it's not worth it!


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 18, 2022)

I've been attempting to document a lot about her artistic journey and honestly it's really sad she resorted to hour long podcasts about politics.  From what I've gathered she never mentioned or alluded to any sexual abuse she experienced and a ton of the "symbolism" she put in her work was just things she found to be funny.  She had a sort of digital journal she was using from 2005 to about maybe 2011-ish and is still keeping it archived.  I do have a ton of information about her that I've collected but it all leads to the dead-end of her echo chamber with her husband over on gab. Which is a website I didn't even know existed until I did research. I don't think I'd ever be able to sit through any of the podcasts because I fucking hate politics and I don't think there's really much use to archiving any of it.
Maybe some day I'll make some sort of thread if anybody's interested but it's not really thread-worthy and doesn't necessarily spark up much debate aside from tinfoil hat theories. Not to mention being a newfag I wouldn't know the first thing about creating a thread, so if anybody wanted to help me there that'd be cool.


----------



## byuuWasTaken (Aug 18, 2022)

Tigerclaw said:


> Maybe some day I'll make some sort of thread if anybody's interested but it's not really thread-worthy and doesn't necessarily spark up much debate aside from tinfoil hat theories. Not to mention being a newfag I wouldn't know the first thing about creating a thread, so if anybody wanted to help me there that'd be cool.


Emily Youcis already has a thread on KF. If it is information (old and new) that hasn't been mentioned before (and if it's not too spergy), I'm quite sure people will appreciate it.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 19, 2022)

Oh okay cool!  I guess I didn't look hard enough last time I searched.  I appreciate it


----------



## Cats (Aug 19, 2022)

Gross toilets are a phobia of mine


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 19, 2022)

where's the movie emily


----------



## themanwithnogf (Dec 12, 2022)

the movie started out kinda just campy and has that old newgronds style, but then gets really good in the middle when alfred starts fucking the corpses as a pathetic way to sort of push back against the world which has done nothing but ass rape him, but once he gets back to the playhouse, it just kind of repeats a bunch of old stuff from the original flashes, then sort of goes off the rails with the 3D animation shit, the middle part was so good it almost makes me think that thats all she had originally planned out for the movie and had to think of an ending so she just threw a bunch of shit which could be classified as visual storytelling in order to finish it off, still overall a great film tho


----------

